# Hello, i'm a new member from Germany



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Steffen,
Welcome to AT!

Enjoy,

Mitch


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Steffen. Have fun here.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk Steffen!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk , One day I am going to make a return trip to Germany .. was in Mannheim & Nurenburg


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## steve-0 (Jan 26, 2006)

@Dthbyhoyt 
yeah, come back to visit Germany, itt's not as bad here as many people think ;-)
I come from a town near Stuttgart, and was once in Mannheim, too. Nice city.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*Welcome to AT!*

This is a great site! 
I was just in Nuernberg last August. I miss the Pils a lot!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## dpomp1 (Nov 4, 2006)

welcome aboard steffan


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Joey_T_ (Jan 17, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## summitdogracing (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome to the site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3 T3ach3r (May 12, 2021)

steve-0 said:


> Hello together,
> 
> my name is Steffen, an i'm a new member from Germany.
> I shoot recurve (FITA) and compound just 4 fun.
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## PSEinSC (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## D00M (May 11, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa


----------



## Kpshuffle (May 26, 2021)

Welcome from OR


----------



## Bowhunter51092 (Nov 16, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Kpenrod (Oct 6, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------

